# Puppy refuses to walk away from housei



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He might be a little too young for heavy exercise and is showing reluctance. 

They really do not need actual walks until closer to 4-5 months. Just around the yard should be enough for a very young puppy.


----------



## Winston's mom (Oct 8, 2014)

Megora said:


> He might be a little too young for heavy exercise and is showing reluctance.
> 
> They really do not need actual walks until closer to 4-5 months. Just around the yard should be enough for a very young puppy.


But he LOVES walking everywhere else, not now away from sight of his home. If I take him to the greenway or just a block away he walks like he's having a great time.


----------



## Winston's mom (Oct 8, 2014)

*just not away fom his home


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I wouldn't be walking him out of my yard at 10 weeks. My vet warned that there has been a huge increase in parvo cases this year and not to chance exposure until after the final set of vaccinations, which I believe is at 16 weeks.
We will only go places where I'm positive there is no chance of encountering unvaccinated pets or where my pup will be kept off the floor in a shopping cart.
The sudden refusal of puppies to walk in certain locations and to refuse to go away from (or towards) a place is a common phenomenon, I just don't know what's going on in their little brains. They will get over it when they are ready.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

This stage will pass but I agree about limiting the places you take him until he has his 12 week combo and his 16 week rabies. In addition, if you are going to take him into public areas where other dogs are common I would make sure you also get him his bordatella vaccination.


----------



## Neili (May 20, 2020)

My GR is now 11 months and is and has always been like this! She's better in the morning, she's not great but there are sometimes enough new smells to distract her sufficiently to get around a few corners and then she's fine. But she'll absolutely refuse to walk away from the house in the afternoon. The only exception if she hears the car unlocking and then she head straight for the door! She loves the car and walks if we've driven somewhere!

Oh, and she's more than happy to rush to our dog walker and get in her car with the rest of her doggy friends.

I was hoping she'd get better by now, but now instead we've just got better at working ways around it and perhaps she'll figure it out eventually ?


----------

